# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как можно получить ведическое образование?

## Тигран

Уважаемый Ямуначарья дас!

Разрешите обратиться к Вам по поводу получения ведического образования. Я хотел бы начать изучать гаудия-вайшнавизм, но не знаю с чего начать. Я живу в Армении и не могу найти преданных, которые могли бы помочь мне в этом процессе. Я много раз обращался по интернету в различные вайшнавские организации в России, однако почему-то никто не идет на контакт, даже на письма не отвечают.

В связи с этим у меня возник ряд вопросов следующего характера: можно ли прочитав книги Шрилы Прабхупады и приняв его мировоззрение считать себя вайшнавом? Если я живу в стране, где нет преданных, означает ли это, что я никогда не найду духовного учителя и не получу инициации, несмотря на уровень моих знаний? Можно ли после освоения основных дисциплин получить инициацию по интернету? И последнее, может ли гражданин другой страны найти духовного учителя в ИСККОН?

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Тигран!

Вы можете задавать возникающие у Вас вопросы здесь, буду рад ответить.

Чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады способно дать импульс духовному развитию и даровать бхакти в начальной стадии, шраддху. Однако в дальнейшем преданному необходимо принять прибежище у духовного учителя, физически присутствующего на планете. Инициации по интернету не проводятся. Известны случаи, когда преданные получали инициацию после преимущественно заочного общения. Например, Е.С. Мукунда Госвами постоянно проживает в Новой Зеландии и не приезжает в Россию. Тем не менее, несколько российских преданных, привлеченные личностью махараджа, получили у него инициацию. Гражданство не имеет значения при получении инициации в Международном Обществе Сознания Кришны.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

